# Corn Chowder/Potato Soup



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

So with the food truck we've been thinking about trying get I tip up town, North American Snowmobile Festival and some on here mentioned Linwood on weekends.

So we've been tweaking our soup recipes.

So got a picnic ham and a couple pounds of bacon from L&J Meats other day. Sal went to work on a corn chowder/Potato Soup hybrid. She makes a mean chowder and a potato soup, which one do I do, heck I'll cook um together"she asks how is it" I'm like the best thickest tastiest I've had. She's a mad scientist indoor cooking.


----------



## Southsider1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Man that looks good- I would dump a handful of oyster crackers in and be a happy man.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Looks GREAT! I might drizzle a bit of https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DXORF9O/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

over it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Southsider1 said:


> Man that looks good- I would dump a handful of oyster crackers in and be a happy man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thank you I added cheese and crackers after pic. It was so hearty I ate half a bowl was stuffed. Really really good and I'm critical of cooking even hers


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Looks GREAT! I might drizzle a bit of https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DXORF9O/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> over it.


We've been stocking up on this past few weeks. Got it dabbed a toothpick in the jar. Put on toungue good Lord this hot how we gonna use. Literally sweat N toungue on fire.

We started making grilled potato packs with it and hobo Stew, the cooking knocks out alot of spice. Started with a little, next mor, third more.

Sal and I love enjoyable heat and cooking with its perfect

With my juvenile sense a humor wanna have friends over make onion rings say it's onion rings put in bowl watch them go ballistic begging for milk or bread.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I like flavor, not pain.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> So with the food truck we've been thinking about trying get I tip up town, North American Snowmobile Festival and some on here mentioned Linwood on weekends.
> 
> So we've been tweaking our soup recipes.
> 
> ...


My wife saw me staring at soup picture so I had to explain what you were doing. All she said was you have to do a good, thick soup during cold weather. Then she told me I was drooling all over my shirt.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Petronius said:


> My wife saw me staring at soup picture so I had to explain what you were doing. All she said was you have to do a good, thick soup during cold weather. Then she told me I was drooling all over my shirt.


Lol thank you. Your wife's right I hate brothy soups. Even our chicken noodle is really thick. I was never a soup eater until a few years ago now could survive winter on them. We made so much dropping off this afternoon to family and friends.
This is our chicken noodle


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hard to beat a hearty soup in fall weather.
Or a good chili.
Nothing like coming back home after a day out in cool fall weather and having soup, stew, or chili already to go.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Opinions on the quality of soup apparently can change in a day !!!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Lol thank you. Your wife's right I hate brothy soups. Even our chicken noodle is really thick. I was never a soup eater until a few years ago now could survive winter on them. We made so much dropping off this afternoon to family and friends.
> This is our chicken noodle
> View attachment 446405


The nice thing about soup is there are dozens and dozens of varieties, maybe hundreds.
And there are so many sandwiches that can be paired with them.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Petronius said:


> The nice thing about soup is there are dozens and dozens of varieties, maybe hundreds.
> And there are so many sandwiches that can be paired with them.


Sal has a billion cookbooks and more are delivered every day that and food Network is our night.

She has one think it's from taste of home, 300+ soup recipes some look great may tweak some as there a good base


----------

